

Show HN: LaunchWay - let's build a community-powered online startup incubator - Udo
http://launchway.net/posts/blog

======
doubt_me
Feedback:

when editing or creating a post why is it just a plain text box and not a full
one with options to link text/ use BB code and all that good stuff.

The site is very easy to navigate and all that/ no bugs. looks hacker news -
ish

Oh another thing.

When someone comments on a post that you make there should be a sort of
notification system in place

and then let people be able to do @doubt_me thanks for the reply. etc etc....

~~~
Udo
Thanks for your feedback, it's very much appreciated!

 _> why is it just a plain text box and not a full one with options to link
text/ use BB code and all that good stuff_

You can use BBCode, I just forgot to put that in the help text.

 _> When someone comments on a post that you make there should be a sort of
notification system in place_

It's coming up, today. The site is just bare-bones right now, but I'll add
more features (and advertise more) in the next few days.

 _> and then let people be able to do @doubt_me thanks for the reply. etc
etc...._

Coming up, stay tuned! Thanks again for being one of the first guinea pigs! :)

------
Udo
Even if you hate it, a bit of feedback would be appreciated.

~~~
hcopr
I signed up for it. I thought about joining nReduce when it was still new but
at the time I didn't have an idea... and now they're gone. I would be willing
to try this out now.

~~~
Udo
I saw you, thanks for trying it out!

